# Question about dealing with the breeder and ears



## rcase (Jul 7, 2010)

My GSD is 8 months and his ears don't look like they will go up. The right stands up when he's alert, but flops over otherwise. The left is still bent over. They were up and down before and after teething, so I am not sure what has happened. I wrote the breeder about all of this and she thinks that she can fix it. I am going to try, but I don't know what will happen. 

My question is this. What is appropriate to ask of the breeder when the dog's ears don't go up? While I didn't intend to show the dog, I paid A LOT for this dog and really thought that the ears would go up. Should I ask for a refund? A new dog? There was no contract, so I am really asking what is appropriate.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

rcase said:


> My GSD is 8 months and his ears don't look like they will go up....snip...
> My question is this. What is appropriate to ask of the breeder when the dog's ears don't go up? While I didn't intend to show the dog, I paid A LOT for this dog and really thought that the ears would go up. Should I ask for a refund? A new dog? There was no contract, so I am really asking what is appropriate.


Nothing wrong with asking the breeder if they know how to tape the dogs ears, or if the sire and dam might have been late bloomers in the ear department...but unless you bought the dog as show quality really, what can you do? It's not the breeders fault the dogs ears aren't up and it's not a health issue, it's just cosmetic. 

Would you really get rid of your 8 month old puppy because it's ears didn't stand up?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

You would send your dog back because one ear didn't stand? Really??? Wow!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Just tape the ears and hope for the best. It may be a little late right now at 8 months, but it's worth a shot. Without a contract, I highly doubt you will get a refund for something like ears not standing.

Here's a good website explaining what to do: Leerburg | Taping German Shepherds Ears


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> You would send your dog back because one ear didn't stand? Really??? Wow!


 
:thumbup:


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

No contract = no recourse, generally.

8 months is a bit late to tape, but stranger things have happened. It certainly won't harm the dog to give it a try.

I must say that I, like the other posters, am a bit surprised at the idea of taking a dog back over a cosmetic issue like soft ears. I can appreciate being upset and wanting your money back, but isn't the dog a member of your family? His worth as a companion isn't affected one bit by a floppy ear, and I cannot imagine you purchased him as a competition or breeding dog without a contract.


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

Well technically a good breeder should offer a new dog even if there is no contract. Well that is just my opinion anyways. When I found out my first dog Marshall had a large heart murmur I called the breeder to let them know. They offered me a new dog but I told her "no." There was no way I could have gave up the love of my life.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Send back a dog that you have had since it was a wee puppy because it has floppy ears? 

Please tell me that I am reading that wrong.. please, please, please.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Heagler870 said:


> Well technically a good breeder should offer a new dog even if there is no contract. Well that is just my opinion anyways. When I found out my first dog Marshall had a large heart murmur I called the breeder to let them know. They offered me a new dog but I told her "no." There was no way I could have gave up the love of my life.


I get what you're saying, but a puppy with a floppy ear and a puppy with a heart murmur are two very different things.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Lucy Dog said:


> I get what you're saying, but a puppy with a floppy ear and a puppy with a heart murmur are two very different things.


Agreed.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

I agree, with the PP's - you may be able to tape the ears and try to get them to come up but it is a little late. 

And what the others have said is true also - if he's not a breeding or show dog then it doesn't really matter whether or not his ears come up all the way. 

Personally, I think it's cute when they have that little flopped over ear look.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

If you didn't buy the dog to show or breed, I don't see why you would expect the breeder to refund you money or give you a replacement puppy because your pet dog doesn't meet the breed standard. Weak ears can happen and it isn't something the breeder can predict when selling you a puppy. Such things are generally only guaranteed if you buy the dog for show - your dog's ear not standing up doesn't prevent him from fulfilling the purpose for which you bought him for.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

My 14 month old girl has floppy ears....both of them! I am a bit disappointed but there is no way I would even think of 'trading' her! She is beautiful even if I get asked all the time what is she crossed with  If she is facing into a strong wind it's a different story :rofl:


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

No one breeds faults on purpose! You bought a companion dog - and like others, I am a bit surprised to see that you want to trade him in because of soft ears. Ears are cosmetic, should have been taped long ago if you were concerned. Lots of showlines have big heavy ears that are soft, and even some WL have softer ears....Actually, some of the breeders selling the highest priced pups are some of the least concerned in the long run from what I have gathered.

Lee


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree no contract, no recourse. If you wanted a guarantee that the ears would stand you probably should have bought one who's ears were already up.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

bianca said:


> My 14 month old girl has floppy ears....both of them! I am a bit disappointed but there is no way I would even think of 'trading' her! She is beautiful even if I get asked all the time what is she crossed with  If she is facing into a strong wind it's a different story :rofl:


I would be extremely disappointed if the ears flopped! My GSD from years ago had one ear that flopped, & it did effect his regal appearance - he looked kind of goofy. Of course it did not affect his quality as a family pet, but it was disappointing!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

of course this isn't relevant but the OP stated they spent "alot of money on this dog" I'm wondering how much was "alot" I just can't see them spending the 1200+ that most people spend on a good quality pup and not having a health guarentee with it. Also what is the purpose of having a dog if you're willing to give it up over something so simple heaven forbid that poor things eats the couch or something else of value  personally if its not a family member and just something to look at scour the website find the perfect dog, perfect ears color coat etc that you're looking for print it out and hang it on the wall for you to have something to look at all day and not the living breathing thing thats disposable because of it's ears (which should have been taped long ago and probably would have stood)


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

If you had done more research on the breeder, you would know better if the line had soft ears. And I've never heard of any reputable breeder that did not use a contract, though I would highly doubt soft ears would ever be considered a legitimate reason for the return/refund of a puppy. That would be like returning a dog because you didn't like what color he ended up being.


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

It depends on the breeder.
My breeder will guarantee proper bite, ears and testicles to drop on males, on pups sold as show/working quality. Pet quality dogs do not carry the same guarantee.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

How does one know that a certain breeder's lines have soft ears?


----------



## GMK (Nov 4, 2010)

rcase said:


> My GSD is 8 months and his ears don't look like they will go up. The right stands up when he's alert, but flops over otherwise. The left is still bent over. They were up and down before and after teething, so I am not sure what has happened. I wrote the breeder about all of this and she thinks that she can fix it. I am going to try, but I don't know what will happen.
> 
> My question is this. What is appropriate to ask of the breeder when the dog's ears don't go up? While I didn't intend to show the dog, I paid A LOT for this dog and really thought that the ears would go up. Should I ask for a refund? A new dog? There was no contract, so I am really asking what is appropriate.


You paid "A LOT" for a dog with no contract... Have you not bonded with the dog where you would feel bad sending him/her back because their ears don't stand?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

If there is any question on ears, I tape early and often just for this reason. Many people want their German Shepherd to look like a GSD and the ears standing is a part of that look. 

I do know a surgeon who has had some luck with down ears. There are have been a few pet owners that wanted to know if there was anything they could do with their dog's ears even though a companion animal.


----------

